# Meursault vs. Byrus



## TruetoCheese (Sep 21, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Byrus*[/size]



> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned moves:* direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
> ...



*Meursault's active squad*

 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Occa Berry
 *Rei* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Weakness Policy
 *Łebsko* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Lum Berry
 *Setsuna* the female Natu <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chibiusa* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Soothe Bell
 *Dietrich* the male Seedot <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Gobbet* the female Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Shell Bell
 *Kath* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Haruka* the female Gible <Sand Veil> @ Lucky Egg
 *Blitz* the male Stunky <Aftermath> @ Lucky Egg


*Byrus's active squad*

 *Christy* the female Houndoom <Flash Fire> @ Electirizer
 *Jonesy* the male Skuntank <Stench> @ Black Sludge
 *Fiver* the male Lopunny <Cute Charm> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Billy Kincaid* the male Vanillite <Ice Body> @ Eviolite
 *Prospero* the male Abra <Synchronize> @ Weakness Policy
 *Sluagh* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Colbur Berry
 *The Strand* the male Eelektross <Levitate> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Kevin* the male Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Valefar* the male Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone
 *Beelzebufo* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Poison Barb


-I've taken several readings and, after averaging them out to remove random errors, have concluded that Meursault will command first.
-After which Byrus may or may not command (depending on the existence of Meursault's commands)
-_SCIENCE_


----------



## nastypass (Sep 23, 2015)

aw boo, i wasn't expecting eviolite when i did the math planning for this. :( aw well this was probably not the best idea anyway.

arright, so I want you to open with a Leech Seed. If he taunts you, or makes a substitute, smack him with a one-turn Solar Beam. If you can't hit him with Leech Seed for any other reason - Magic Coat, Protect, etc, use Nasty Plot instead.

Second action, try another Leech Seed if it didn't work the first time, Giga Drain if it did (or if you got taunted), or Bullet Seed if he has a sub.

Last action, Nasty Plot if able and Billy is prepping an Avalanche, Mirror Coat, or protecting. Giga Drain otherwise.

*Leech Seed/Nasty Plot/Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain/Bullet Seed/Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain/Nasty Plot*


----------



## Byrus (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha, sorry, I just figured I may as well take advantage of Seedot being one of the few Pokémon that doesn't have a thieving move...

I may regret this, but let's risk a Double Team to try and avoid that Leech Seed. Pretty much all your decent attacking moves are ice typed, which I guess suits us in this situation, so let's go for a delayed Avalanche if Dietrich uses Giga Drain, and an Ice beam otherwise. Ice Beam on the last action, too. 

*Double Team ~ Avalanche/Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 26, 2015)

Billy Kincaid admired his reflection in the sheets of metal the laboratory called walls. He twisted his backside into view, hissed with content, and smoothed his creamy snow back down. The reflection was blurry, but it only made the puffy Vanillite seem puffier. Dietrich was poised at the other end of the hall, flanked by a large window of reinforced glass, holding pure enigma behind its darkened interior. Dietrich was on orders from his trainer to science, and he would do his best to verb that noun. The fact that his opponent was now sticking his tongue out at himself was an affront of immeasurable magnitude. His hatred caused him to ignore the strange wooshing above him, probably just a vent of some sort chugging out cold air.

Dietrich was here for one reason.

_SCIENCE._

*Round One*

*Meursault*

Dietrich
Seedot (M) [Chlorophyll] @  Leaf Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _Surrounded by big words he can’t understand, like photosynthesis_
* Leech Seed/Nasty Plot/Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain/Bullet Seed/Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain/Nasty Plot
*

*Byrus*

Billy Kincaid
Vanillite (M) [Ice Body] @ Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Right back at you, you ice-cold cat, you”_
* Double Team ~ Avalanche/Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam *​
Dietrich could have none of this. Here they were in the venerated halls of experimentation and understanding and other words he found hard to wrap his head around, and Billy was staring at himself. What an absolute…doofus! Dietrich’s head quivered with rage, his stem flipping violently back and forth. This was the most he could display his anger, as anything further would compromise his standing position. Billy was still not responding to Dietrich’s silent punishment, and this threw the grass type right over the edge. Dietrich was, as his name may suggest, the proud purveyor of a very _rich diet_. Most of which contained seeds and berries, but he did not understand the word cannibalism. Regardless, he had stored a very peculiar plant within him, one that attempted to steal his soul like a camera would, and he opted to fire this very plant matter at his foe. A small hole appeared in his stem and a string of seeds, chained together by a thin green vine, was thrown forward into the ground behind Dietrich. Dietrich was aghast, almost having his rich diet spew onto the floor. The seed had shot through the Vanillite’s head and out the other end. Billy then turned to him, still smiling and poofed out of existence.

The real Billy descended from on high. Dietrich cursed his inability to look up, down, left or right without having to look in that direction for a significant quantity of time. He spewed another blast of seeds from his stem, and this time the cone clone simply disappeared before the string even flew through him. A pair of Billies followed in its wake, appearing on either side of the wily Seedot and shooting a thick stream of icy cream at him. The beams connected at exactly the same point, between his eyes, and Dietrich could not determine which one was real. Maybe his foe was a lot smarter than he had previously thought. A jingling of ice hitting ice passed in front of Dietrich’s face, preparation for their next move.

He opened his eyes, only to be met by a dual blast of ice, each stream taking an eye bye storm. It took a lot of effort for a Seedot to open his eyes, and this often left them very vulnerable right after doing so, as the opening manoeuvre could not be undone until the proper muscles were in place, and even then he had to close both his eyes at once. Dietrich stared as biting cold foam entered his eyes and crystallised. Fortunately, or unfortunately depending on your perspective (Dietrich’s was pretty icy right about now), the ice was very thin and cracked easily. This allowed Dietrich to let shards of ice into his eyes. But it wasn’t all for naught, as while his eyes were open he noticed which stream had hurt and which had not.

The Seedot slapped a foot down, and a blob of green sailed out from under his cap, oozing thick out of the rim. The goo was surprisingly transparent and seemingly ethereal, as once it came into contact with the one true Billy, it disappeared along with the Vanillite. The real Billy laughed a crinkly laugh from the other side. They had just switched positions while Dietrich was temporarily blinded. The cream Billy was composed of bounced up and down with his chilling laughter, every _ha_ thrusted out of his mouth with the tinkling of ice falling.


*Meursault*

Dietrich
Seedot (M) [Chlorophyll] @  Leaf Stone
Health: 65% (Capped) | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”wat is real”_
* Leech Seed (Missed) ~ Leech Seed (Missed) ~ Giga Drain (Missed)
*

*Byrus*

Billy Kincaid
Vanillite (M) [Ice Body] @ Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”Don’t judge a cone by its flavour”_
* Double Team ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Leech Seed: Accuracy (639/1000, needed 225 or less to hit, MISS)

A2:
Leech Seed: Accuracy (40/100, needed 30 or lower to hit, MISS)
Ice Beam: Effect Chance (91/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Ice Beam: Crit Chance (3/100, _Critical Hit_)
Giga Drain: Accuracy (84/100, needed 45 or lower to hit, MISS)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Dietrich’s Health:
100 – 16 (Ice Beam) – 20 (Ice Beam, Critical hit) = 65% (Capped)

Dietrich’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Leech Seed) – 4 (Leech Seed) – 3 (Giga Drain) = 90%

Billy Kincaid’s Health:
100%

Billy Kincaid’s Energy:
100 – 3 (Double Team) – 4 (Ice Beam) – 4 (Ice Beam) = 90%



*Notes:*
-Billy is of less-than-average speed, so he popped out three cones clones. While the area was small, Vanillites inherently levitate and are only 0.4 meters tall, giving Billy the space he needed to make the clones he needed.
-Billy moved after Dietrich on the second action, as he was waiting for a move.
-I would’ve let a move with a large enough projectile or area of effect to strike two mons/clones if the roll was 40 when 30 was needed, like it was on the second action, but Leech Seed is just a small seed projectile, so no can do there.
-Dude Vanillite are so awesomely designed I want one now. It melts me heart c:
-This experiment is off to a riveting start?

-*Byrus* to command.


----------



## Byrus (Sep 28, 2015)

oh my god Meursault is gonna want to kill me for this

Erm. Let's mix it up a little with a Flash Cannon, followed by Ice Beam and Powder Snow. If Dietrich tries to use our scumbag tactics against us and goes for Double Team, destroy the clones with Icy Wind. If Dietrich has been storing up Bide, Protect against it on the last action.

*Flash Cannon/Icy Wind ~ Ice Beam/Icy Wind ~ Powder Snow/Protect*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 29, 2015)

Byrus said:


> oh my god Meursault is gonna want to kill me for this


bloodlust only at 35% thanks to the salt cap. this whole thing was kind of a bad idea anyway, i'll get revenge for it some other time.

dietrich, you have a chance to use leech seed now, so you might as well go ahead, and then eat some ice cream.

*Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Oct 5, 2015)

*Meursault*

Dietrich
Seedot (M) [Chlorophyll] @  Leaf Stone
Health: 65% (Capped) | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”wat is real”_
* Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain
*

*Byrus*

Billy Kincaid
Vanillite (M) [Ice Body] @ Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”Don’t judge a cone by its flavour”_
* Flash Cannon/Icy Wind ~ Ice Beam/Icy Wind ~ Powder Snow/Protect *​

Dietrich stood still. Inside his head was a bundle of fumes and hatred ballooning into every nook and every gnarled thought, until it finally burst. Dietrich’s head, that is. The cap’s seams came off and it jumped into the air with a pop loud enough to pause Billy mid-laugh, spun about like a frisbee on a short-lived cloud of steam, and slapped back down onto Dietrich’s head. Madness, utter madness! None of this could be taken! Obscene, this was all obscene. Disgusting! That creature was everything wrong with humanity, soft and creamy on the outside, but cold heart disgusting underneath. Dietrich would’ve been pacing about if he weren’t so off put. He looked up at Billy’s gaping mouth, Dietrich’s stoicly unmoving countenance hiding his sneer of “what are you looking at?” A flash of light slid across Dietrich’s surface, making him feel like he was made of metal for a moment. Billy couldn’t control his inner workings well when awed, and the blast of light had been an unfortunate hiccup, quite literally. When Billy did not respond to the unsent threat, Dietrich spat to the side and shot a seed into his mouth and waddled off in his closest representation of a storm.

A sneeze followed, and Dietrich froze. Part of his back actually froze. He turned around to the jingle of icicles falling, their united crash the perfect score to Dietrich’s horrid revelation. He now had a moustache made of ice. The greatest facial movement he had ever committed was sniffling it, so it shuffled to the sides a bit, like an old grandfather would his own. This delighted him to no end. No wonder Billy was so happy all the time, he had a face full of this! Dietrich’s eyes curved into upside-down U’s, displaying his happiness for once. Billy was still speechless at the lid-blowing incident.

Since his foe was so incapacitated, Dietrich felt he could ask him a few questions. Just a few, very close, very personal questions. These were very important, very personal questions, and so they had to be asked as closely as possible so none of the little secrets spilled out onto the floor and into the ears of some terrible people. Dietrich came in real close, sniffing the cool vanilla smell of his foe. That was some powerful cologne. Billy shifted the side of his  lip and mouthed that it was natural. In Dietrich’s mock shock he thrust his head deep into Billy’s side, which only made his gasp return in full force. Dietrich felt the smoothness of the metallic light come over him, but this time it stayed. He opened his eyes and his retinas feasted upon a winter wonderland. His head was in the clouds, he was having more of a brain freeze than he could’ve imagined. He couldn’t imagine much now, because of his brain-freeze, but still. He turned his head around like a pencil in a pencil sharpener, filling his face with as much of the foamy goodness as possible. He wanted all the facial hair, every single bit. The hair was so loving that it even expanded, oozing outwards and around him, almost pushing him out of Billy’s luscious locks/skin/flesh.

Billy had forced Dietrich out with a whirl of snow before he got too invested in him.


*Meursault*





Dietrich
Seedot (M) [Chlorophyll] @  Leaf Stone
Health: 45% (Capped) | Energy: 80%
Condition: _”old is cold”_
* Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain
*

*Byrus*

Billy Kincaid
Vanillite (M) [Ice Body] @ Eviolite
Health: 79% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Leech Seeded
_”So…how’s the flavour?”_
* Flash Cannon ~ Ice Beam ~ Powder Snow *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Flash Cannon: Effect Chance (41/100, NO EFFECT)
Leech Seed: Accuracy (21/100, HIT)

A2:
Ice Beam: Effect Chance (42/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Powder Snow: Effect Chance (53/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Dietrich’s Health:
65 – 8 (Flash Cannon) – 16 (Ice Beam) + 4 (Giga Drain Heal)  – 7 (Powder Snow) + 4 (Giga Drain Heal) + 3 (Leech Seed Heal) = 45%

Dietrich’s Energy:
90 – 4 (Leech Seed) – 3 (Giga Drain) – 3 (Giga Drain) = 80%

Billy Kincaid’s Health:
100 – 9 * 2 (Giga Drain) – 1 * 3 (Leech Seed) = 79%

Billy Kincaid’s Energy:
90 – 4 (Flash Cannon) – 4 (Ice Beam) – 1 (Powder Snow) = 81%



*Notes:*
-Sorry for the delay, was moving.

-Meursault to command.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 5, 2015)

don't even worry about the 'delay' man, you are a movin' this right along.

Open with a Grassy Terrain, then spam Giga Drain. Bullet Seed if he makes clones, and Giga Drain if you get taunted first action. If he makes a sub, drain it once, then use Bullet Seed.

*Grassy Terrain/Giga Drain/Bullet Seed x3*


----------



## Byrus (Oct 6, 2015)

Secret Power first, then follow up with a delayed Avalanche, then Power Snow, because that attack is cute. 

*Secret Power ~ Avalanche ~ Power Snow*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Dec 14, 2015)

> Format: 1v1 single
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned moves: direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
> ...


*Round 3*

Meursault O






Health: 45%
Energy: 80%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Commands: Grassy Terrain/Giga Drain/Bullet Seed x3
Status: Old is cold.

Byrus O






Health: 79%
Energy: 81%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Commands: Secret Power ~ Avalanche ~ Powder Snow
Status: So… how’s the flavour?  Leech Seeded.​
Byrus sighed, long and with longing.  He had completed the last Sudoku in his “Grand Master” collection, filling in the final 9 with a combined sense of finality and dread.  He had nothing else to do.  His phone had run out of juice, all the scientists in the facility had left for their holiday break, and he couldn’t think of another sea shanty to pass the time.  Perhaps he and his equally exhausted opponent would be waiting forever…

Suddenly, a deep rumbling began to hum into existence from behind the RESTRICTED ACCESS doorway, causing Byrus and Meursault to jerk their heads towards the noise.  It gradually grew, the crescendo causing the hum to clarify, sounding to the waiting trainers like a motorcycle, and a grandiloquent one as well.  What were they testing behind those doors?  Finally, with an explosive crash that tore the metal doors from their reinforced hinges, Eta Carinae burst through the entranceway, riding no automobiles, yet still accompanied by the roaring sound.  As he stood, labcoat rippling in a nonexistent wind, his timid Chimecho peeked from around his head, head bell vibrating like crazy to imitate the gas-guzzling muffler.  Eta Carinae shushed Inharmonix, adjusted his safety goggles and Bill Nye bowtie, and then addressed the bewildered trainers.

“Did somebody say… _science_?”

Invigorated by the sudden appearance of their saviour, the two battlers quickly got back to work, straining to remember the orders they had been given many fortnights prior.  A light flicked on in Billy Kincaid’s head as he was able to hearken back to Byrus’s antiquated command chain.  Getting his withering opponent in his sights, the Vanillite fired off a beam of brilliant white light, running perfectly parallel to the white tiled floor that, though recently mopped, looked grey in comparison to the cosmic luminosity of the beam above.  Dietrich was struck square between the eyes, causing him to teeter on his knobby feet.  He grimaced at the pain, taking some solace from the beam being white hot, as opposed to the frigid like the attacks prior.

Dietrich responded by making a telepathic plea to his seedling brethren that lurked beneath the facility, never to properly sprout.  Imbuing in them some of his own energy, he substituted oxygen, water, and sunlight for pure, Seedot vitality.  At first, the arena appeared unchanged, but with a symphony of shattering ceramics, small blades of grass began to force themselves through the tiled floor.  Billy, already spooked from the hungry vines covering his body, levitated higher as a grassy mat began to appear below.  Dietrich shut his eyes and lounged in the familiar flora.  As the carpet was complete, a janitor just finishing his last shift before the holidays poked his head around the corner.  He immediately backed away and headed for the doors, giving up in light of those “ridiculous botanists”.

Billy Kincaid continued to shrink away from the grasses, in no hurry to respond to the change in playing fields.  Instead, the Vanillite began to form icy boulders that levitated near the hallway’s ceiling, appearing more as ornaments than offensive materials.  Dietrich was more than happy to keep replenishing his own lifeforce while Billy pursued interior decorating.  Tapping into Billy’s larger stores, Dietrich stole a chunk of his health away, manifested as a bundle of green orbs that hung just below the boulders for a second before whizzing towards Dietrich and being absorbed into the smug Seedot.  This emotional state did not last long, as Billy promptly responded by hurling the rocks at Dietrich.  The gelid feeling returned as the frost bitten stones collided with the tiny acorn.  Dietrich was knocked off balance, his fall luckily cushioned by the grassy turf of his own design.  He hopped back up, panting hard, as the boulders met the metallic walls.

Billy, appealing to the aesthetic requests of his trainer, finished the round by whipping up a pathetic snowstorm and letting it wash over Dietrich, who shivered and shook off each of the flakes that came his way.  Dietrich was not so cocky as to resort to small-ball tactics.  Again, like a leech, he absorbed Billy’s lifeforce and made it his own, giving him just the boost he needed to stay confident.

*End of Round 3*

Meursault O






Health: 26% [CAPPED]
Energy: 73%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Status: Far more confident on the lawn.

Byrus O






Health: 54%
Energy: 70%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Status: Feeling alr-ite.  Leach Seeded.​
Arena Notes:
-Grassy Terrain is in effect (4 more actions)
-A couple of boulder have crashed into the wall behind Dietrich

Ref Notes:
-Not only have I never e-reffed before, but I also haven’t written up a round in general for months, so I apologize for any mistakes.  Feel free to let me know if anything looks out of place!
-I took “if he makes clones” to mean if Billy had used Double Team earlier, not to wait to see if he used it that action, so as to avoid a stall war on the second action
-I assumed that you wanted those Giga Drains to target health, Meursault
-Though it doesn’t look like it thanks to the health recovery, Dietrich hit the Damage Cap after being hit by Powder Snow
-Byrus commands next!


----------



## Byrus (Dec 17, 2015)

Just a minor nitpick, but did you apply Billy's Eviolite?

Uh, probably not much point in over-complicating things right now, since I *think* you should be able to overcome all that healing if we just brute-force our way to the end. So, just go straight for Ice Beam, switching to a wide-spread Powder Snow if any clones show up.

*Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam/Powder Snow X2*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Dec 17, 2015)

Byrus said:


> Just a minor nitpick, but did you apply Billy's Eviolite?


Yep.  Giga Drains were 11% each (75BP +25 from Grassy Terrain = 10%, +2.5% STAB = 12.5%, +1 Leaf Stone, -2 Eviolite = 11.5%, rounded to 11%).  Those (22%) plus Leech Seed (3%) is the 25% loss.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 20, 2015)

finally, after one thousand years, i'm...!

oh. losing. i honestly don't remember how i expected this fight to go at this point.

ssssspam giga drain? yeah, let's do that. *Giga Drain x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 5, 2016)

> Format: 1v1 single
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned moves: direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
> ...


*Round 4*

Meursault O






Health: 26%
Energy: 73%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Commands: Giga Drain x3
Status: Far more confident on the lawn.

Byrus O






Health: 54%
Energy: 70%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Commands: Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam/Powder Snow x2
Status: Feeling alr-ite.  Leach Seeded.​
Billy was done playing games.  No more specks of snow sent to dust Dietrich’s noggin, now it was time to strike with urgency and get this battle over with.  The longer the affair lasted, the closer Billy Kincaid came to his nemesis: spring.  Greatly preferring to spend the season locked away in an artificially chilled Pokeball, Kincaid got right back to work while Dietrich continued to nestle himself amongst the grasses.

The gaseous clouds that so often drifted around Billy’s frame were reabsorbed by the Vanillite as the creature opened his mouth wide and began to construct a sphere of crackling powder blue energy.  As Billy’s jaw began to ache, the ball expanded, sending sparks of energy careening into the walls, which were frosted where no moisture had been present.  Content with the size of his source pocket, Billy let the orb collapse, resulting in a jagged beam of similarly coloured energy that whizzed towards Dietrich.  The lethargic Seedot was just finishing a daisy chain as he was jettisoned from the mossy carpet and flung into the wall behind him.  In a matter of seconds his vision had clouded over from the pain, his apathy replaced with a nagging panic.  Struggling with his lack of limbs and the sudden wash of terror, Dietrich nudged himself back onto the grass, which was starting to recede, ever so slightly, back into the floor.

Dietrich, beginning to come to terms with the near-hopelessness of his situation, was still craving some extra lifeforce.  Finding the motivation from somewhere, he again began to probe Billy’s driving energy, looking for a port to latch onto and suckle from.  He found the wisp of energy he was looking for and, now driving Kincaid up the wall, guzzled the flowing power.  He was a shell of his former self, living almost exclusively through the “generosity” of Billy.  Additionally, he was further replenished by the flora he lay upon as well as that that he had attached to Billy earlier.

And so the battle continued.  Billy’s next Ice Beam pushed Dietrich within millimetres of the edge, but he somehow found it within himself to lurch back to life and continue to suck Billy’s stores dry.  The final onslaught by Billy would surely have been enough to knock out the miserable acorn, and yet the referee was forced to step in in the interest of fair play and lessen the blunt of the attack.  Seething with rage, Billy’s mood was not improved as a third set of energy bulbs were detached from his form.  Dietrich, too weak to giggle, was nonetheless enjoying the swansong display as he grasped for the hastily retreating plant stalks.

*End of Round 4*

Meursault O






Health: 5% [CAPPED]
Energy: 67%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Status: Nearly comatose.

Byrus O






Health: 19% [CAPPED]
Energy: 58%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Status: Fueled by bloodlust, or chlorophylllust, or something.  Leach Seeded.​
Arena Notes:
-Grassy Terrain is in effect (1 more action)
-A couple of boulders have crashed into the wall behind Dietrich

Ref Notes:
-It never ends!
-Both Pokemon hit the damage cap on the third action.
-Meursault is next up!


----------



## nastypass (Jan 5, 2016)

"Status: Fueled by bloodlust, or chlorophylllust, or something."

he's _eating them_

well if you by some miracle aren't eaten in the first action, giga drain if you can hit him, or renew the grassy terrain otherwise. if you already did so then use nasty plot in that case.

*Giga Drain/Grassy Terrain/Nasty Plot x3*


----------



## Byrus (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay, I think another Ice Beam should finish things for real this time. I gotta say, that super combination of health draining and passive healing moves really is a beast.

*Ice Beam x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 8, 2016)

> Format: 1v1 single
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned moves: direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
> ...


*Round 5*

Meursault O






Health: 5%
Energy: 67%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Commands: Giga Drain/Grassy Terrain/Nasty Plot x3
Status: Nearly comatose.

Byrus O






Health: 19%
Energy: 58%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Commands: Ice Beam x3
Status: Fueled by bloodlust, or chlorophylllust, or something.  Leach Seeded.​
Billy Kincaid’s swirl had begun to melt from the effort.  Sugary droplets were starting to cascade down his forehead and obscure his sights.  He struggled to reach his stubby arms up to his temples, but eventually just decided on a canine shake to send the droplets careening in every direction, temporarily restoring his vision.  If he couldn’t end the battle here, clearly it meant that the universe was plotting against him, and no amount of blindness would change it further down the road.  Summoning the spirit of winter, Billy formed another ball of blinding blue energy.  Dietrich’s attention was elsewhere, dragging his wilted form around trying to sap the last bits of energy from the foliage that had now all but disappeared.  Kincaid let the orb expand while making sure Dietrich did not stray too far.

Accompanied by the howl of a roaring blizzard, a beam of icy energy blazed forward, freezing the pieces of grass that were slow in withdrawing back to the Earth.  The blast hit Dietrich and sent him spinning like a top, bouncing off walls as a pinball from paddles.  He came to rest upright, nearly inciting a scream from Billy Kincaid, but after a couple of seconds his oaky form clattered to the floor.  He had been knocked unconscious the moment the beam had made contact, dreams of Nuzleafs all that were left in his head.

*End of Round 5*

Meursault X






Health: 0%
Energy: 67%
(Dietrich) Seedot [M] <Chlorophyll> @Leaf Stone
Status: KO’d!

Byrus O






Health: 19%
Energy: 54%
(Billy Kincaid) Vanillite [M] <Ice Body> @Eviolite
Status: For _fuck’s_ sake, finally.  Leach Seeded.​
Arena Notes:
-A couple of boulders have crashed into the wall behind Dietrich

Ref Notes:
-Nothing exciting happened this round, so on to prizes!  *The victorious Byrus* takes home $8, while Meursault, having put up a great fight against a STAB super-effective opponent, nabs $3.  TtC and I can also claim $3 each.  In terms of experience, Billy Kincaid gets 2 EXP, while Dietrich takes home 1 EXP.  Congrats Byrus and good game Meursault!


----------

